# Got My Pomp Limit......Quick



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I stopped by one of our gulf coast piers on the way home from work this afternoon, and in less than 30 cast, had to leave,due to filling the bill. Good fish but not anything that would be something that would have gotten much attention. Sight Fishing is life changing. 



There are some great stories that each cast wrote.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Way to go man, looks great !


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Best tasting fish in our waters.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome! Nice load for sure!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

If I may respond in Garbo fashion, DANG!

Jimmy


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Dang curtis.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Looks tasty


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm:yes:


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Pomps-most expensive fish in this area per pound!!! I gave up cobia fishing for these bad boys.Love em'!


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Almost took a bite out of the photo.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

What is a good receipe for cooking them on the grill?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont know about the guy who said pomp is better than cobia? He must not know how to cook cobia.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> I dont know about the guy who said pomp is better than cobia? He must not know how to cook cobia.


I like pomps but hv to agree with Pinksnappercatcher, also, dem' Cobe's back bones on the grill are something special.

Jimmy


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

amberjack said:


> What is a good receipe for cooking them on the grill?


I fillet them, leave the skin on and fillet out the rib bones. I grill pomps skin side down with garlic pqwder sprinkled evenly, and a lighter sprinkling of seasoning salt (low sodium - you can add salt to taste). 

If you like, you can baste it, lightly, with butter, as it becomes opaque-white all the way through. You don't want to overcook it. 

Don't flip it over, keep the skin side down. When you remove it from the grill, the skin will separate from the meat with the use of a spatula.

I cook pomps fresh. I have them on ice the minute they come over the rail and I turn on the gas grill as soon as I have all of them cleaned.

Yes, fish for breakfast!


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice Done!


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

What did ya catch them on? I got a lil pink banana from Naples Florida (Dont know what if they are sold up here, called.) and tried sighting them off the pier last trip. They wouldnt bite for anything, lots of mullet got snagged though last Saturday.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't remember the exact Jig, but it certainly would have been a Connor Jig like one in the pictures below. 

I like Pink in Spring and Burnt Orange in Fall. Hope this helps, and good luck. Sight fishing Pompano is the most sporting type of fishing we have in the panhandle in my opinion.


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a few of those also. I never seem to be able to get them to sink down though whenever there is a current at all. I am using 20lb braided test on a mediumish rod, so I have never used them before. The pink banana looks like a banana and worked like crazy in Naples Fl. I do not know if it will really work up here though :\


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

How far out in front of them are you casting? I may have been getting excited lol


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome, I gotta try that!


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats on the quick catch ... Look great on the grill !!!


----------

